# New wheels and brodit passive iphone holder



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Looking good, but no idea what theyre called.
Also, fitted my brodit passive phone holder today.


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

I seriously considered those wheels when I saw them in the for sale section. They are class, some of the best i've seen on a TT. Damn you Dou :evil: They really suit your motor and are very individual. One of your best mods imo. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Ahhh man. I am soooooo jealous of those wheels.

Looks f**king mint mate.

You spent some time with the bucket and sponge too today??


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Very nice very different indeed


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> Ahhh man. I am soooooo jealous of those wheels.
> 
> Looks f**king mint mate.
> 
> You spent some time with the bucket and sponge too today??


Actually, no.
Good franchises like Sinclair Audi In Bridgend always clean my car before they hand it back.
No, im not kidding.

Hence why i always go back.
Big thank you to Gary and Steve who work there.


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Wheels look awesome not sure about the phone. The spacers (now that I know what they are) look great too (or the affect they give).

I see the old seats in the background there  I think build a frame, stick a Xbox360 steering wheel infront and get Forza 2 

I see you retro fitted a Sat Nav Plus to


----------



## geo555 (Feb 5, 2008)

I think the term you are looking for is ..........

*"Looking good on S6 Wings"*


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

TTSFan said:


> Wheels look awesome not sure about the phone. The spacers (now that I know what they are) look great too (or the affect they give).
> 
> I see the old seats in the background there  I think build a frame, stick a Xbox360 steering wheel infront and get Forza 2
> 
> I see you retro fitted a Sat Nav Plus to


Always had the sat nav + TTSFAN.


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok so I look like a cock now 

I thought the buttons looked like the default ones (no chrome) but under closer inspection they do 0--- My bad


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> TTSFan said:
> 
> 
> > Wheels look awesome not sure about the phone. The spacers (now that I know what they are) look great too (or the affect they give).
> ...


DU0, I think you have the nicest TTR on the forum.
Would be even nicer if it was Ibis! :lol:

Wonder if the wheels would suit a TTC as much as the TTR?
Hate to admit that I think they look as nice as RS4's!! maybe nicer! :?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Not for much longer :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Got deep pockets Rob? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice looking wheels,Duo,did they get your seats all connected and working?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## geo555 (Feb 5, 2008)

LGOS6W


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Scooby-Doo said:


> Nice looking wheels,Duo,did they get your seats all connected and working?


Um, there i still have a probem, but it can be overcome.


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't like those wheels. I must be weird or something.


----------



## 011010010110000101101110 (Aug 19, 2007)

Here is my iphone holder I just cut some foam and now i just slide the phone in. I close the ashtray when its not in use.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

011010010110000101101110 said:


> Here is my iphone holder I just cut some foam and now i just slide the phone in. I close the ashtray when its not in use.


Good thing about the brodit one is you can keep a silicon sleeve on it and it fits perfect.
Plus it can be tilted.


----------



## 011010010110000101101110 (Aug 19, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> 011010010110000101101110 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my iphone holder I just cut some foam and now i just slide the phone in. I close the ashtray when its not in use.
> ...


Why do you want a silicon sleeve? My one has a few scratches on it but still looks a load better that one with a condom on it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

011010010110000101101110 said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > 011010010110000101101110 said:
> ...


I dropped mine.


----------



## 011010010110000101101110 (Aug 19, 2007)

Butter fingers


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

011010010110000101101110 said:


> Butter fingers


Ah, shit happens, now it wears a diving suit.
Brodit do another design that seats a naked one.


----------



## 011010010110000101101110 (Aug 19, 2007)

I had the same kit in my Alfa it was very good, no need to drill holes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

011010010110000101101110 said:


> I had the same kit in my Alfa it was very good, no need to drill holes.


Good solutions are brodit. They do a loot of good passive kit, not just for phones, but pda's and satnav.

Worth a look for those interested in this kinda thing.


----------



## Amit Anand (Apr 8, 2008)

yeh well done, love the diy phone holder!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

geo555 said:


> LGOS6W


Not quite got the same ring to it though has it geo? :lol:

Might just shorten it to LG until robokn unleashes his project on us, and after the CAndy TT, i expect nothing more than stunning.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Very nice...never been a fan of that style on the big bulky S6, but they look the part on the TT


----------



## 011010010110000101101110 (Aug 19, 2007)

011010010110000101101110 said:


> Here is my iphone holder I just cut some foam and now i just slide the phone in. I close the ashtray when its not in use.


How come no one has mentioned my quality shorts you can see in this photo?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

011010010110000101101110 said:


> 011010010110000101101110 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my iphone holder I just cut some foam and now i just slide the phone in. I close the ashtray when its not in use.
> ...


We didnt want to upset you again.
Thought you were a fcuking golfer. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

011010010110000101101110 said:


> 011010010110000101101110 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my iphone holder I just cut some foam and now i just slide the phone in. I close the ashtray when its not in use.
> ...


We didnt want to upset you again.
Thought you were a fcuking golfer. :lol:


----------



## 011010010110000101101110 (Aug 19, 2007)

No golf here...just some VERY nice shorts


----------



## virtuesoft (Jan 24, 2008)

Is that Burberry Chav? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 011010010110000101101110 (Aug 19, 2007)

Not burberry shite
Here is a better photo of them


----------



## cobra03 (Nov 13, 2007)

Can i ask and dont think im being rude, but what does DU03 NAN mean as it looks like you have just put a 03 reg plate on your new car?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

cobra03 said:


> Can i ask and dont think im being rude, but what does DU03 NAN mean as it looks like you have just put a 03 reg plate on your new car?


Surname. DURNAN


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

What ever they're called, they are definitely,

*Looking better than on RS4's *

Good job [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

conneem said:


> What ever they're called, they are definitely,
> 
> *Looking better than on RS4's *
> 
> Good job [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thanks conneem
Might have some news next week about a piece of carbon fibre ive ordered from Audi.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Good news, keep us posted.


----------



## tigger88 (Apr 15, 2006)

Looking good mate the wheels look bigger than the Rs4's must just be the design of them 8) 
Don't know if you'll see the future Rs4 brakes as clearly tho...


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

Looks great
What i also like is your house...Like the stone work


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Got deep pockets Rob? :lol:


No not at the moment but I have some helpful friends


----------



## Jersey Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice mods DUO.
Are they V10 S6 wheels?
Someone has to get some S8 wheels now.
Paul


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Rob, i know, and i coud do with some help from one of them myself. :lol:

Tigger, the brakes are for stopping, ad yeah, you can still see the calipers.

Paul, i believe so.
I just looked out the window and its raining here, but those wheels, damn they do look good.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Actually, no.
> Good franchises like Sinclair Audi In Bridgend always clean my car before they hand it back.
> No, im not kidding.
> 
> ...


Seconded. Car is always mint when it comes out of there.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> TTSFan said:
> 
> 
> > Wheels look awesome not sure about the phone. The spacers (now that I know what they are) look great too (or the affect they give).
> ...


Watch you dont fall of that wall, looks a long way down. Nice photo though.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

011010010110000101101110 said:


> Here is my iphone holder I just cut some foam and now i just slide the phone in. I close the ashtray when its not in use.


Not sure if anyone said, but nice shorts.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

sane eric said:


> 011010010110000101101110 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my iphone holder I just cut some foam and now i just slide the phone in. I close the ashtray when its not in use.
> ...


For golf. :lol:


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> > 011010010110000101101110 said:
> ...


I thought they were pyjamas.

Nice house Grant. Although, do you have a garage door on the kitchen wall, or kitchen cabinets in the garage?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

penfold said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > sane eric said:
> ...


It utility sink , washing machine and drier etc.
I have a load of new cabinets down the other wall for valetting and toolkit, plus fitting a work surface monday.

Very handy.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

New wheels 'do' look good mate 8)

Some close up shots would be cool though - see how they fill out the arches.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

penfold said:


> Nice house Grant. Although, do you have a garage door on the kitchen wall, or kitchen cabinets in the garage?!


My thoughts exactly - and I see that Grant has given a good answere 

Grant - beautifull house, and I am shure with lots of practicalities :wink:

I realy envy you that garage...!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Snake Pliskin said:


> New wheels 'do' look good mate 8)
> 
> Some close up shots would be cool though - see how they fill out the arches.


Close up shot of wheel arch for snake, and one of the garage for Arne. :lol:

Been sorting thos cabinets out for best part of a month now. :lol:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I see why you always have a clean car...

No way you can drive a dirty car into that garage.... :lol:

ps: you have to clean your rusty brake-disks as they do not match the rest of the clean car. A quick spin round the house should do the jobb.... 8)

pss: we have the same color of the bikes as well...he-he...


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Arne said:


> I see why you always have a clean car...
> 
> No way you can drive a dirty car into that garage.... :lol:
> 
> ...


I know, not using it today but getting a 600 mile round trip tomorrow.

Ive got a work surface to go across the lower cabinets to fit and another cabinet to build to go on the wall. Doing it monday. :roll:

Maybe. :lol:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I am off to a meeting with the dealer this afternoon.

He rang yesterday and told me he had finaly received prices and details for the TTS :wink:

Might be an interesting afternoon.... :roll:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Arne said:


> I am off to a meeting with the dealer this afternoon.
> 
> He rang yesterday and told me he had finaly received prices and details for the TTS :wink:
> 
> Might be an interesting afternoon.... :roll:


Ill find a mapper in Norway then.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks like you have the important things in order NAN.

Nice poster by the way you big ****.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > I am off to a meeting with the dealer this afternoon.
> ...


First I have to wait and see what the Swedes come up with :roll:

BSR is a Swedish company, and I will stick with what I know works well - if/when (pick one) I fall for the temptation..... :wink:


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Red,I thought you'd had enough grief about photos the other day,you like playing with fire as well. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Scooby-Doo said:


> Red,I thought you'd had enough grief about photos the other day,you like playing with fire as well. :lol:


 I dumped him. Bad love. 8)


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> > New wheels 'do' look good mate 8)
> ...


That's better 

Excellent shot and can see all the detail now ... I actually like it a lot - its a mean looking design and could see that as an option on a TT-RS, if one were to materialise.

Going for an alloy which is not a direct brand option for the vehicle (i know its an Audi alloy) can be a bit risky, but on this occasion you have made a wise decision there and pulled off what looks like a factory offered item as it works so well with car 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Scooby-Doo said:
> 
> 
> > Red,I thought you'd had enough grief about photos the other day,you like playing with fire as well. :lol:
> ...


Bitch.


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

In case i forgot to say this already DUO.......those wheels are AMAZING!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Whack01 said:


> In case i forgot to say this already DUO.......those wheels are AMAZING!!!


Another pic for you guys!

:wink:


----------

